# I present to you...MAC porn :D



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 24, 2007)

It's not nearly as great as most of you guys' collections but I love everything that I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ENJOY!!!

My pigments






My MSF'S






MISC






Powders/Blush






Lippies, I need to start buying more 






E/S...missing two palettes






Lipglass, etc...


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 24, 2007)

nice collection! love the pigments.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 24, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

I wish I could have that much stuff but I'm saving for my first house...which means a major slowdown on makeup!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 24, 2007)

that's a great collection!  you have a ton of lipglosses!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 24, 2007)

totally jealous of your lipglass collection!


----------



## siempredescalzo (Feb 25, 2007)

*drools at your MSF & l/g collection*

Verrrrry nice!


----------



## juli (Feb 25, 2007)

I see that ur a lg person! But starting to build up MAC collection. :-D

Very nice collection!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have spent so much this month and I can't seem to stop...I want it all LOL


----------



## eowyn797 (Feb 25, 2007)

i love all your glosses!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 26, 2007)

you have a very nice collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful collection...I'm totally drooling over ur MSF's


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 20, 2007)

is the first pigment in the 4th row teal?


----------



## july (Mar 20, 2007)

I love everything!
you have a really grate collection


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm envious of your lipglass collection. I am totally lacking in that department.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 20, 2007)

Very impressive; especially the MSF's and lipglasses


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_is the first pigment in the 4th row teal?_

 
Yes, it is


----------



## roxy (Mar 21, 2007)

drooools at all the pretty l/g


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 21, 2007)

whats the name of the first l/s?


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Mar 21, 2007)

The first l/s is Bare Venus


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats a great collection it is nice to see you hit the pan on one of your items,at least your getting use out of your products.
What are the two orange-y colored lipglasses in the picture second to the bottom on the top row?





Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Thats a great collection it is nice to see you hit the pan on one of your items,at least your getting use out of your products.
What are the two orange-y colored lipglasses in the picture second to the bottom on the top row?




Thanks for sharing!_

 
HA! Yeah, that is my golden bronzer I hit pan on 
The lipglasses you asked about are petit four and beaute


----------



## chelley (Mar 22, 2007)

that is really cute=)


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hehe :d


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 27, 2007)

What an awesome collection!  You have a lot of lipglasses!!!


----------



## Kim. (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice collection! What's that pink blush in the far right corner next to fab and golden bronzer?


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Very nice collection! What's that pink blush in the far right corner next to fab and golden bronzer?_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The blush is "well dressed".


----------



## Killa (Mar 28, 2007)

<P>A good Start!!!!</P>
<P> </P>
<P><IMG alt=0 src="http://specktra.net/images/smilies/clap.gif" border=0 smilieid="303"> <IMG alt=0 src="http://specktra.net/images/smilies/clap.gif" border=0 smilieid="303"> <IMG alt=0 src="http://specktra.net/images/smilies/clap.gif" border=0 smilieid="303"> <IMG alt=0 src="http://specktra.net/images/smilies/clap.gif" border=0 smilieid="303"> </P>


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice stash !! 

Love your collection of lipglasses and MSF's


----------

